# Update on Gordon Clark and His Critics (Volume 7 of The Works of....)



## Mayflower (Mar 11, 2009)

TRINITY FOUNDATION

Trinity Foundation: Explaining God, man, Bible, salvation, philosophy, theology.

Update on Clark and His Critics

Clark and His Critics, Volume 7 of The Works of Gordon H. Clark, will go to press soon. This is the long awaited republication of The Philosophy of Gordon H. Clark edited by Ronald Nash combined with Clark Speaks From the Grave. This new volume in the signature series should be out by late spring or early summer. Contents:

Foreword

A Wide and Deep Swath - Carl F. H. Henry

The Wheaton Lectures: (1) Secular Philosophy (Epistemology, Science, Ethics, Religion)

The Wheaton Lectures: (2) The Axiom of Revelation (A Suggested Axiom, God Otherwise Unknowable, Definition of Revelation, Does This Beg All Questions?, Is The Principle Broad Enough?, The Law of Contradiction, Logic and God, Logic and Scripture, Logic in Man, A Subsection on Analogy, An Alternate View, Biblical Intellectualism, Trivial Technicalities, Conclusion and Anticipation)

The Wheaton Lectures: (3) Several Implications (Herman Dooyeweerd, History, Politics, Ethics, Religion, Conclusion)

To My Esteemed Critics

Gordon Clark’s Theory of Knowledge - Nash (Logic, Logic and Being, Logic and Language, Logic and Skepticism, Logic and God, Logic and Man, Logic and Faith, Logic and Truth, How Does Man Know God?, Empiricism, Apriorism, Revelation, Natural Theology, Revelation as Encounter, Verbal Revelation, The Existence of God, The Argument From Coherence, The Argument From the Nature of Truth, Truth Exists, Truth Is Immutable, Truth Is Eternal, Truth Is Mental, Truth Is Superior to the Human Mind, Truth Is God, God’s Knowledge and Man’s Knowledge, A Theological Problem, Two Philosophical Problems, An Ethical Problem, The Metaphysical Implications of Clark’s Epistemology, Clark’s Later Theory of Knowledge) - Reply to Ronald H. Nash (Exposition or Construction, Disagreements, Persons and Propositions, What Is Truth?, The Bible and Truth, Ethics)

Theism and the Problem of Ethics - Westphal (Parts I - V) - Reply to Merold Westphal

The Philosophical Methodology of Gordon Clark - Holmes (The Disjunctive Argument, The System) - Reply to Arthur E. Holmes

Revelation and Epistemology - Mavrodes (What Can Be Deduced From the Axiom?, Can We Axiomatize Christian Doctrine?, Biblical Revelation and Sense Experience, Revelation and the Westminster Principle) - Reply to George I. Mavrodes 

Gordon Clark’s Philosophy of Language - Freeman (Exposition, Criticism) - Reply to David H. Freeman

Gordon Clark’s Philosophy of Education - Rushdoony

Gordon Clark: Christian Apologist - Weaver (The Basic Premise, Taking the Offensive, In Defense of Christianity, The Existence of God, The Problem of Human Knowledge, Comrades-in-Arms, Clark and Buswell, Clark and Carnell, Clark and Van Til, Critique, The Test For Truth, The Problem of Common Ground) - Reply to Gilbert Weaver

Gordon Clark’s View of the State - Singer (Basic Assumptions, The State and the Problem of Sovereignty, The Origin of the State, The Powers of the State, Conclusion)

Gordon Clark’s Philosophy of Science - Hartzler

A Philosophical Appraisal of Clark’s View of Science - Stahl (Exposition and Criticism, Miracles) - Reply to John T. Stahl

Gordon Clark’s Philosophy of History - Montgomery (Prolegomena: Philosophy of History in A Christian View of Men and Things, Modern Secular Philosophers of History under Clark’s Critical Guns, The Christian Corrective: Augustine, Clark as Critic of Contemporary Theology of History, Clark vis-a-vis Barth, Clark Contra Bultmann, The Deeper Issues, The Problem of Time, The Lord of History: God and Determinism, The Choice Between Philosophies of History, The Presuppositionalist Dilemma and the Christian Philosophy of History Revisited, The Surd Problem in Clark’s Historiographical Presuppositionalism, An Unsuccessful Rehabilitation, A Proposed Refocusing of Christian Philosophy of History)

The Theology of Gordon Clark - Nicole (Gordon H. Clark’s Commitment to Biblical Authority, Gordon H. Clark’s Commitment to Presbyterian Theology, Gordon H. Clark’s Commitment to Rationalism, Conclusion) - Reply to Roger Nicole

About the Contributors

Clark Speaks From the Grave

Foreword: America’s Augustine: Gordon H. Clark

Prologue

Introduction

Vern S. Poythress

Robert L. Reymond

Gordon R. Lewis

John Warwick Montgomery

The Problem of Individuation

Conclusion

Scripture Index

Index

The Works of Gordon Haddon Clark

The Crisis of Our Time


----------



## Davidius (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks interesting


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 11, 2009)




----------

